

Ask HN: Service exists, but not in my location - kfullert

So, I had an idea for a start-up today, and in doing some research there's nothing that already exists in my geographic location (the UK) however there is a similar service based in the US.<p>Looking through the US site, they state they're only for US businesses - would it be better to talk to the US site and see if they'd be interested in expanding to the market I'm in, or execute the idea myself?  Personally, I'd rather execute the idea in my own way, and as far as I can tell the idea doesn't involve anything patentable (and no, I wouldn't be looking to expand into the US market)
======
traxtech
What's the idea ?

~~~
kfullert
Reverse-auction style service for a specific market - there's nothing really
new (yet) in the actual idea, it's just the target market that isn't served
yet in the UK so I wanted to start validating there's a need for the service
in the UK (and as there's no competitors in this market as yet and it's a
market that can lend itself to this style of service, as evidenced by the US
site) - once I'm happy in my research that there's a need/base that will use
it, I'll start planning more about how I can provide a unique service for both
parties targeted by it

~~~
traxtech
For a specific niche market, I would no bother with the US startup and stay
independent.

